# Emergency Essentials aka Be Prepared.com- Is The Food Any Good?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sale Items

They have November/December/ Bllack Friday sales going on. 
I'm unsure on what's good and what 's good for prices.:armata_PDT_15:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Never heard of them. I am poking around the website and comparing. I read a few of the labels and it shows some of the products sold as being manufactured in UTAH...I read that as Mormons...and if there is one thing i have learned about prepping and Mormons is that the two go together as a matter of Gospel in practice...that said I might spend a few dollars and give a product or two a try, but I won't be breaking the bank.

Also I did a quick youtube search for reviews and didn't find anything on the website itself. FWIW.



AquaHull said:


> Sale Items
> 
> They have November/December/ Bllack Friday sales going on.
> I'm unsure on what's good and what 's good for prices.:armata_PDT_15:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The powdered milk has 18 grams of protein per serving and 45 servings for $10. That's 4 days of protein intake for $10 bucks. I don't think you can get that from canned tuna in it's cheapest form or any other long term storage source. Seems like a deal to me. I might buy a couple to store away.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I found some reviews that will guide me

Emergency Essentials Reviews - beprepared.com/ Ratings at ResellerRatings

Emergency Essentials - BePrepared.com Reviews | FSR
Beprepared Reviews - Consumer Reviews of Beprepared.com | SiteJabber

Vendor: Beprepared.com/Emergency Essentials

beprepared.com - Cans full of mould, Review 711143 | Complaints Board


----------

